# 5 year old Maine Coon girl looking for a new home, York area



## jakspeed (Jan 14, 2011)

Mika is my 5 year old Maine Coon neutered girl who I have had from being a kitten.
She has lived happily with my other 3 cats but a while ago decided she didn't like other cats and has taken to attacking them. Hence I have taken the heartbreaking decision to rehome her.
She needs a loving indoor home (only) as a house cat with no other animals and, preferably, no small children.
She would make an ideal companion for a single person and is very affectionate, chatty and playful.
I would like to rehome her reasonably locally (York area) because if there was any problem and the new owner could no longer keep her for any reason then I would take her back with no questions asked whatsoever.
Please can anyone help? I am gutted having to do this.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

What a shame she looks stunning  Sorry I cant help but you could contact Home Page they have a list of people looking to rehome MC's good luck  x


----------



## jakspeed (Jan 14, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> What a shame she looks stunning  Sorry I cant help but you could contact Home Page they have a list of people looking to rehome MC's good luck  x


Thanks for that!
I've just sent them an e-mail to see if they can help.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

HI, I'm sorry to hear about your predicament ... BUT a sudden behaviour change, especially towards companion kitties may be a little more than her just deciding she doesn't like them anymore.

Have you had her for a full vet check? Have they run some tests? Chances are she could be unwell and aggression is her way of dealing with it. It could be that she experiences pain when playing with the others, so to avoid the pain she scares them off.

You say it's a heartbreaking decision, so I'm sure you'll want to do everything possible to keep her


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh shes beautiful


----------



## jakspeed (Jan 14, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> HI, I'm sorry to hear about your predicament ... BUT a sudden behaviour change, especially towards companion kitties may be a little more than her just deciding she doesn't like them anymore.
> 
> Have you had her for a full vet check? Have they run some tests? Chances are she could be unwell and aggression is her way of dealing with it. It could be that she experiences pain when playing with the others, so to avoid the pain she scares them off.
> 
> You say it's a heartbreaking decision, so I'm sure you'll want to do everything possible to keep her


Hi,
Thanks for your input!
Unfortunately this has been going on since April 2010 and is a classic case of feline redirected aggression...............
I've been in touch constantly with my vet, she's been thoroughly checked over including blood tests and there's absolutely nothing wrong with her.
They've all lived seperately since this happened with her in the front of my bungalow and the other 3 in the back and the cat run.
I've done all the right things (including Feliway) and have slowly reintroduced her back to the others. Sadly she attacked again last weekend so I realised that I am kidding myself that they will all be happy again together.
It IS heartbreaking but all I can try and do now is find her a happy, loving home. No, I don't want to do this but feel there is no alternative.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Have you figured out what the trigger of her aggression is? If she's attacking the other cats this means it's not them? (I think I have that right?).

You've probably read lots about redirected aggression already, but I've just been reading this brief article about it Redirected Aggression in Cats. EDit: also came across this one http://www.knowyourcat.info/health/aggressionredirect.htm.


----------



## jakspeed (Jan 14, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Have you figured out what the trigger of her aggression is? If she's attacking the other cats this means it's not them? (I think I have that right?).


Hi,
Yes, you've got it right!
I think it was a neighbours cat which set it off. I've cat proofed the garden with Prickastrip and it doesn't come in now but I've no idea what set off the last attack.
I trawled the internet and read so much about it as I'd never even heard of it. Dogs can suffer from it as well but they soon forget, cats hold a grudge!
This last attack was rather out of the blue as I'd just about got them all back together again. 
The problem is that I am out at work all day and if this reoccured whilst I wasn't there I don't even want to think of the consequences. It's unfair on them all to limit their space as I am doing so I think it is the right decision to rehome her..............................
Thought you might like the pic of happier times, there are 4 cats in there somewhere


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww stunning cats :001_tt1:

Such a shame  DAP do a collar for dogs but not sure if Feliway do one but then they are big cats & can do damage if they want to our old MC had a right set to once with one of our others & it was £'s at the vets  have to say the moggy started it though.


----------

